# Girua Mitchell



## Stevedash8 (Dec 15, 2021)

Photo of the Girua Mitchell (1981) and sitting to its left the wellknown Razorback.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Dec 16, 2021)

What happened to the wrecks?


----------



## Stevedash8 (Dec 16, 2021)

The Razorback is well under way in its restoration to fly again in USA.
The Mitchell I don,t know but saw a photo of it dismantled lying behind the Razorback

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## 43-2195 (Jul 31, 2022)

B-25 "BarFly" (22nd BG, I think) still at Girua Airport.

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 1, 2022)

Get it out of there.

Reactions: Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

